# اصغى يارب الى صوت تضرعاتى



## candy shop (18 أغسطس 2010)

*اصغى يارب الى صوت تضرعاتى*


*((اصغ   يارب   الى   صوت  تضرعاتى))(مز7:14)


يارب اتضرع اليك ان تسامحنى وترحمنى 


 يارب اتضرع اليك ان تثبتنى فيك وتحفظنى


 يارب اتضرع اليك  ان تبطل مشورة ابليس وتحيطنى بسور من نار


 يارب اتضرع اليك ان تحفظنى من ذاتى ومن خطاياى


 يارب اتضرع اليك ان تغمرنى بحبك وان تعلمنى من حياتك


 يارب اتضرع اليك ان تسكن بقلبى الحقير وتجعله مسكن لك


 يارب اتضرع اليك ان تقبلنى فى ملكوتك 
وان يسود اسمك على حياتى


 يارب اتضرع اليك ان تباركنى وتقدسنى وتطهرنى وتجعلنى عروس لك


 يارب اتضرع اليك ان تأخذنى بقرب قلبك وتضمنى فى حضنك وتقبلنى


واخيرا يارب اتضرع اليك ان تمل اذنيك وتصغى الى صوت تضرعاتى

منقول
​*


----------



## happy angel (18 أغسطس 2010)

*اصغى يارب الى صوت تضرعاتى 
يارب اتضرع اليك ان تغمرنى بحبك وان تعلمنى من حياتك
يارب اتضرع اليك ان تسكن بقلبى الحقير وتجعله مسكن لك
ميرسى حبيبتى كلام فى منتهى الروووووعه
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (18 أغسطس 2010)

> يارب اتضرع اليك ان تقبلنى فى ملكوتك
> وان يسود اسمك على حياتى


 
امين

تامل جميل بجد

مرسي​


----------



## النهيسى (18 أغسطس 2010)

> *((اصغ  يارب   الى   صوت  تضرعاتى))(مز7:14)
> 
> 
> يارب اتضرع اليك ان تسامحنى وترحمنى
> ...


*

رائع جدا جدا جدا

أشكركم الرب يبارككم أختنا الغاليه*​


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *اصغى يارب الى صوت تضرعاتى
> يارب اتضرع اليك ان تغمرنى بحبك وان تعلمنى من حياتك
> يارب اتضرع اليك ان تسكن بقلبى الحقير وتجعله مسكن لك
> ميرسى حبيبتى كلام فى منتهى الروووووعه
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

 ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا هابى ​


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> امين
> 
> تامل جميل بجد
> 
> مرسي​




شكرااااااااااااا ليكى بنوته 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> رائع جدا جدا جدا
> 
> أشكركم الرب يبارككم أختنا الغاليه*​


شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

 ربنا يبارك خدمتك اخى الغالى​


----------



## ramzy1913 (14 ديسمبر 2010)

اشكرك اختى العزيزة على الموضوع الشيق مجهود رائع وكلام معزى الرب يباركك ويبارك خدمتك وكل سنة وانت طيبة


----------



## أَمَة (14 ديسمبر 2010)

تسلم ايدك يا كاندي على نقل هذه الصلاة الجميلة.

آمييييييييييييين لك كلمة وردت فيها.


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2011)

ramzy1913 قال:


> اشكرك اختى العزيزة على الموضوع الشيق مجهود رائع وكلام معزى الرب يباركك ويبارك خدمتك وكل سنة وانت طيبة



ميرسى جدا يا رمزى 

لزوقك ولتشجيعك

والورد الجميل 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك 
​


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2011)

أمة قال:


> تسلم ايدك يا كاندي على نقل هذه الصلاة الجميلة.
> 
> آمييييييييييييين لك كلمة وردت فيها.



شكرااا ليكى اختى الحبيبه امه 

ربنا يخليكى ويباركك
​


----------



## just member (24 يناير 2011)

امين امين امين
ربنا يباركك يا امي
كل الشكر الك


----------



## Twin (24 يناير 2011)

*أمين .... يارب أسمع وأستجيب .... فأنا في أشد الأحتياج *​


----------



## مختارة (24 يناير 2011)

امين.. امين كنت محتاجه الصلاة دى قوى خصوصا الايام دى
ربنا يبارك كاندى ويتقبل منك كل كلمه


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 فبراير 2011)

موضوع راااااائع 
شكرا على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (20 سبتمبر 2011)

just member قال:


> امين امين امين
> ربنا يباركك يا امي
> كل الشكر الك


شكرااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك يا جوجو
​


----------



## candy shop (20 سبتمبر 2011)

Twin قال:


> *أمين .... يارب أسمع وأستجيب .... فأنا في أشد الأحتياج *​



ربنا يكون معاك يا امير 

ويرشدك ويختارلك الصالح
​


----------



## candy shop (20 سبتمبر 2011)

مختارة قال:


> امين.. امين كنت محتاجه الصلاة دى قوى خصوصا الايام دى
> ربنا يبارك كاندى ويتقبل منك كل كلمه


  امين 

شكرااااااااااااا ليكى

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (20 سبتمبر 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> موضوع راااااائع
> شكرا على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


شكرااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك يا كوكو
​


----------

